# How to get thousand of insta followers



## Sal123 (Apr 2, 2020)

Just make a tinder account , upload three pics, writes a short and snappy bio without giving much away. Sit back and let the likes flow. All your matches will be into u so give them your insta . They’ll be your fans I swear. I have made nearly 300 followers over the past week 
Ps: why this is better than fake followers is these actually like and comment whereas u can have 50k followers but 100 likes is shady asf


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 2, 2020)

I already made a thread asking this like 1 hour ago


----------



## Sal123 (Apr 2, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I already made a thread asking this like 1 hour ago


Follow for follow ? What’s your ig


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 2, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Follow for follow ? What’s your ig


Bruh don’t put ur ig on this site ppl will comment shit on ur posts


----------



## Pietrosiek (Apr 2, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Bruh don’t put ur ig on this site ppl will comment shit on ur posts


tell me your insta
i want to mirin you


----------



## Sal123 (Apr 2, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> tell me your insta
> i want to mirin you


Give me urs for mine


----------



## Pietrosiek (Apr 2, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Give me urs for mine


i dont have insta


----------



## Sal123 (Apr 2, 2020)

Yo @wagbox did dr ting put the mse in your throat yet 😂


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 2, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> tell me your insta
> i want to mirin you


You would track me down and walk in on me fucking palvins brains out in a swedish barn.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Apr 2, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> You would track me down and walk in on me fucking palvins brains out in a swedish barn.
> View attachment 334338


what nigga? i jsut want mirin


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 2, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> what nigga? i jsut want mirin


You hate me


----------



## Sal123 (Apr 2, 2020)

Why won’t people post their insta . I just want to know u on a deeper level 🥺


----------



## Pietrosiek (Apr 2, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> You hate me
> View attachment 334344


shit back tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 2, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> shit back tbh


Cope, good lat insertions and v taper. Mogs ur back


----------



## Pietrosiek (Apr 2, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Cope, good lat insertions and v taper. Mogs ur back


shit back


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 2, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> shit back


You envy me


----------



## Sal123 (Apr 2, 2020)

Ok here’s mine please add me @bodielane


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Apr 2, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> You envy me


No one envied ur holocaust looking delusionmaxxed ass, u want pitt to take u up the ass jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 2, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> No one envied ur holocaust looking delusionmaxxed ass, u want pitt to take u up the ass jfl.






Mogged by tik tok expression


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Apr 2, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 334361
> Mogged by tik tok expression


Norwoods me


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 2, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> Norwoods me


Copes me


----------



## Pietrosiek (Apr 2, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> Norwoods me


Leave this narcy normie alone. One day he will understand that Hes nothing special


----------



## yang (Apr 2, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> Leave this narcy normie alone. One day he will understand that Hes nothing special


Just ignore him


----------



## her (Apr 2, 2020)

*Too bad I’m banned on Tinder for using Kim Taehyung pictures.*


----------



## Pietrosiek (Apr 2, 2020)

yang said:


> Just ignore him


Yeah. Talking to narcy people is pointless. Normie guy think that Hes God on earth. 0 apeal, quite ok Aesthetic. Nothing special about him.


----------



## Equinox (Apr 2, 2020)

Just make a tinder bro


----------



## Pietrosiek (Apr 2, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Just make a tinder account , upload three pics, writes a short and snappy bio without giving much away. Sit back and let the likes flow. All your matches will be into u so give them your insta .


What if i have no matches and likes.


----------



## Sal123 (Apr 2, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> What if i have no matches and likes.


Sorry bro it won’t help, the purpose of this is free advertising, tinder has unlocked passport so u can set your account to major cities and Be viewed by thousands. It’s only meant to attract people attracted to y. Why do t u get any likes? What’s your ratings ?


her said:


> *Too bad I’m banned on Tinder for using Kim Taehyung pictures.*


Use someone else’s number like me


----------



## wagbox (Apr 2, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Yo @wagbox did dr ting put the mse in your throat yet 😂


What does that have to do with this shit thread son


----------



## .👽. (Apr 2, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Just make a tinder account , upload three pics, writes a short and snappy bio without giving much away. Sit back and let the likes flow. All your matches will be into u so give them your insta . They’ll be your fans I swear. I have made nearly 300 followers over the past week
> Ps: why this is better than fake followers is these actually like and comment whereas u can have 50k followers but 100 likes is shady asf


But only boys tho. 0 likes if you post your pics


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Apr 2, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Bruh don’t put ur ig on this site ppl will comment shit on ur posts


@john2 jfl


----------



## john2 (Apr 2, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> @john2 jfl


deal with now haha.


----------



## Luke LLL (Apr 2, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Bruh don’t put ur ig on this site ppl will comment shit on ur posts


Nah people don’t comment on my posts for some reason


----------



## Elias (Apr 2, 2020)

Another pietro v arvid argue ment
Time to grab the popcorn


----------



## Pietrosiek (Apr 3, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Sorry bro it won’t help, the purpose of this is free advertising, tinder has unlocked passport so u can set your account to major cities and Be viewed by thousands. It’s only meant to attract people attracted to y. Why do t u get any likes? What’s your ratings ?


I wanted to say that thread is absolute shit, if you can get matches on tinder youre a chad who Csn get folowers on insta quickly, im shocked that you even thinked about option of having matches on tinder, for me its radiculus. For me something like 4 likes in few days is normal. Stfu chad


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Apr 3, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Bruh don’t put ur ig on this site ppl will comment shit on ur posts


Have you tried Tinder?


----------

